# recording locals using an intenna



## spider12 (Aug 28, 2002)

Will the 721 record local channels using an antenna or will it only record stations that are sent via satellite?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe it records only the satellite stream.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Spider12 and welcome to DBSTalk.Com :hi: 

Karl is correct. All of the Dish PVR's only record from satellite. The only way around that is to get a Tivo which will record from both. Of course, a Tivo will not have the same picture quality since it's not recording the actual digital bit stream coming from the satellite.

Hope this helps and again, welcome!


----------



## spider12 (Aug 28, 2002)

That's too bad. I guess that pretty much means you have to pay for locals then if you're going to use the 721. I watch quite a bit of network tv so if I couldn't use the pvr to record them, it probably wouldn't be worth the money of investing in one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spider12 _
> *That's too bad. I guess that pretty much means you have to pay for locals then if you're going to use the 721. I watch quite a bit of network tv so if I couldn't use the pvr to record them, it probably wouldn't be worth the money of investing in one. *


I know what you mean. I also watch a lot of network TV but I find that paying for the locals from Dish is worth the money with the PVR. Also remember that the 721 has NO monthly PVR fees. If you get a Tivo, there are monthly PVR fees. So you see, it all balances out in the end.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Right Chris is talking about the SA (Stand Alone) TiVo, not the Integrated DirecTiVo, which has the same limitations as the 721.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *I know what you mean. I also watch a lot of network TV but I find that paying for the locals from Dish is worth the money with the PVR. Also remember that the 721 has NO monthly PVR fees. If you get a Tivo, there are monthly PVR fees. So you see, it all balances out in the end. *


Maybe not for long. At least they are going down to $4.99, and maybe none if you have TC Premier.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Well, don't forget the "old-fashioned" way.

I get virtually perfect reception of my locals OTA (Winegard Chromestar CR-7078 on mast on roof.) I have no intention of paying for locals even tho I have a PVR.

So when I need to record a local network show I use my Mitsubishi S-VHS VCR!

Am I antiquated or what?!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

<Leaving Reality>

<Entering Fantasy Land>

Perhaps Dish Network will make an outboard TV Tuner/MPEG encoder that will connect to the USB port and allow us to record over the air channels.

<Leaving Fantasy Land>

<Entering Reality>

Or maybe you can just get a TIVO.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The DishPVrs, DishPlayer, UltimateTV, and DirecTIVO all lack a MPEG encoder, thus there is no "quality" setting. What you record comes directly off the satellite datastream, and I'm sure that Dish and DirecTV user better MPEG encoders than the TiVo/Replay units.


----------

